# Ancient Landing Strips of the North



## JWW427 (Mar 1, 2021)

This video blew me away.
Do we need to reconsider all of our airports in remote locations?
Were the old ones really airports at all?
Is this evidence of ancient strip mining?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LuFr6cp3d4_


----------



## Hidden Rabbit (Mar 1, 2021)

Airports are nonsense. Back in 1900-1940, people calmly flew in Airships (Mythical and fabulous flying ships. Balloons with ships) Nobody can explain why we use airplanes and helicopters. 
why do flying saucers need airports?  

Version. These are roads. Giant roads (some kind of connection can be found.) 

Version 2. The soil was demolished by water-tsunami-cataclysms, and these are traces of former city-blocks and roads. 

Version 3. The soil and cities were demolished by water-tsunamis-cataclysms-nuclear holes (round holes). 
The planet was attacked by the Miner Pirates, who began to grind mountains, whole areas. Shooting Lasers at the ground or Carrying out ground explosions (to find out what is buried there) Well, these comrades dug up Quarries-Canyons in the USA and Kazakhstan. 

They dug up North Africa and covered it all with sand. Destroyed such regions as Central Asia-South Ural-Mongolia  (Again, the fertile soil is very, very small stripe. This is Ukraine-Rostov on the Don-Volga region. All other regions of the planet are very country and poor soils. Except some Lowlands and mountainous barriers. Many countries are just Swamps. (Belarus; Brazil; Yakutia, etc. regions in Russia) These are useless lands  It's still lucky when it's like rocks and lakes in Finland. People can drill into stable ground. If we take Brazil and their river, then it is not at all clear what to do with this land  

Add SEQUOYs-trees and larger animals. Maybe this is what the real world looked like. 
And we are just a civilization of evil Hobbits


----------



## Nezumi (Mar 2, 2021)

Hidden Rabbit said:


> Airports are nonsense. Back in 1900-1940, people calmly flew in Airships (Mythical and fabulous flying ships. Balloons with ships) Nobody can explain why we use airplanes and helicopters.
> why do flying saucers need airports?
> 
> Version. These are roads. Giant roads (some kind of connection can be found.)
> ...


Brazil is not a whole swamp...Brazil is one of the biggest cattle producers in the world which means it needs plenty grazing lands... amazon is not a swap it one of the most fertile lands in the world.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Mar 2, 2021)

Hidden Rabbit said:


> Airports are nonsense. Back in 1900-1940, people calmly flew in Airships (Mythical and fabulous flying ships. Balloons with ships) Nobody can explain why we use airplanes and helicopters.
> why do flying saucers need airports?
> 
> Version. These are roads. Giant roads (some kind of connection can be found.)
> ...



More about 1900-1940 thanks!


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 2, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> Hidden Rabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Airports are nonsense. Back in 1900-1940, people calmly flew in Airships (Mythical and fabulous flying ships. Balloons with ships) Nobody can explain why we use airplanes and helicopters.
> ...



Airships were common-place for decades (according to my own research). This is why 'churches' have spires, and huge 'post offices' have tall clock towers. They were landing platforms and allowed the people to get on / off the airship.
All destroyed in 1937 due to the (false-flag) Hindenberg 'disaster', which scared the shite out of people and ended that form of travel. Enter oil-based fuel, cars, planes, petrol, Rockerfeller oil companies, pharmakia,.......you know the rest.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 2, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> Airships were common-place for decades (according to my own research).


Please post that research as I for one would like to read through it.


----------



## Hidden Rabbit (Mar 2, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> Brazil is not a whole swamp...Brazil is one of the biggest cattle producers in the world which means it needs plenty grazing lands... amazon is not a swap it one of the most fertile lands in the world.


No, this is a huge swamp  
All Brazilians live on the coast. Brazil has a huge layer of mud-clay-fertile soil. Periodically, this soil starts to move and floats, and they die in accidents along with cars, tower cranes, etc. The best housing there are floating houses  

In Russia too! Half of the country is as if after a disaster. The fact that new cities have been built on permafrost and swamps are industrial wonders. (And someday the permafrost will begin to melt when Gretta Tumberg stops being harmful. It will be possible to repopulate them with Elephants, Trees and People) 

Well, I'm sure they flew the Aerostat, etc. Why build roads when you can fly by air? 
At least in the 18-19th century, a century that looks like a post-catastrophic one. For example, private planes were banned in the USSR. Until now, this sector has not been developed. And for example, in Brazil there is a Helicopter Taxi


On the other hand, I know a redneck in Russian woods. They have fun there to do on Paragliding from village to village (by Parachute with a motor) And yes, I see that the Government has a focus on DeIndustrialization. They hide the industrial history of the 18-19-20 centuries. They inspire a story about Wooden Buildings, Knights, Traditional (Theatrical) Costumes. They talk about the feudal society. Destroy education. And in Reality, farmers want to fly in the sky )


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 2, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > Airships were common-place for decades (according to my own research).
> ...


You can see the video here. It's only 11 mins, but packed with info. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJkvj7RH94M_


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 2, 2021)

Correct me if I am wrong but your research is watching a youtube gurus video?
Did you do anything to check the veracity of any of the claims made?


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 2, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but your research is watching a youtube gurus video?
> Did you do anything to check the veracity of any of the claims made?



You're watching it on MY You Tube channel. I thought it would be easier to present it this way, rather than a boot-load of text.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 2, 2021)

Being a bit thick here.
Is the video your research of imagery and text put into a video format. or or did you do a voice over with your interpretation of the videographers claims?


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 2, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Being a bit thick here.
> Is the video your research of imagery and text put into a video format. or or did you do a voice over with your interpretation of the videographers claims?


My own research bears all this out as 100% proof. My grandparents told me this when I was a kid. They were born on 1902 and 1903.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 2, 2021)

Okay I get it now. Thanks for your time.
My grandparents were born a few years later, 1907, 1908 and they never mentioned these things at all. My great grandparents emigrated to Canada in the early 1920's and went by Cunard liners. I know this through my own genealogical research to discover all I could about them. The  Merseyside Maritime Museum was most helpful, pre internet days.
They only went because a friend of my great grandfathers had already left the iron mines here which were all but worked out and successfully emigrated to Canada a couple of years prior and he was my great grandfathers sponsor. You didn't get in without a sponsor.
Guess they must have been too poor to take the flying ships que sera sera

Edit to correct typos. Second edit to correct a date


----------



## cmgtech2525 (Mar 2, 2021)

I noticed some personal flying machines  in the still photos video shot.   I guy standing up with a suit / wings that looks like it’s mechanical and no ballon. I wonder if we can make that.  Also looks like a standing take off.  So no jumping off a cliff to test it.   If someone gets me the plans. I’ll try it.   I do need more evidence as well.  Seems promising though.     On moms side:  gramp was born 1900 orphan in Italy came here when he was 11or12.  Mom thinks parents died from volcano eruption. I’ll get more info as it’s around the great white fleet time.   He was Brick layer and went to Scranton.    Had eight kids.  My mom the youngest born in the 40’s.  Her oldest sister is alive nearly 100 but in a home now. In Washington state.   My uncles who took the brick laying business are dead but I wish I was awake before they passed, as they would know something. Scranton PA.  Some mud flood old buildings.   I still have tons of family there but no mason brick layers alive.      Thanks.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 2, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...



I have been thinking for quite some time that this is the reason why starforts have so much visual appeal when viewed from above!


----------



## Hidden Rabbit (Mar 2, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but your research is watching a youtube gurus video?
> Did you do anything to check the veracity of any of the claims made?


1) Dude, you're at war with humans. 
-) Researchers are being killed. Just like any inventors of hydrogen motors, magic electric batteries, installations for the extraction of rare metals from tap water, etc.  All this has already happened on the planet. 

-) In the 19th century there was a real war, people were encrypting. They believed that the oral transmission of knowledge was more accurate. For example, Russian Chronicle History (published) and Church History COMPLETELY contradict ORAL folk history ) (This is about Fomenko and others. That is, PEOPLE SHOULD NOT BELIEVE PAPER. It sounds crazy, but it's true. 

-) The craziest thing is that you have to believe your intuition. Everyone who has a soul can easily find all the answers 

-) The last struggle with documents was in the USSR. It's just that all traces of the culture of 1890-1914 were destroyed. If you want proof? 

For example, once we looked at the Map of the Russian Empire. 18th century map. 
-) There were a bunch of cities, a bunch of rivers. Each small river was signed and had its own name. (If every small river is signed, then someone lives there but at the level of the village or cottage) 
-) There were a lot of cities Some cities founded in the 19th century were already there. There were also unknown cities that disappeared. For example, the Kamchatka peninsula  
-) How did they get there? Either they were there, or they flew  (the easiest way) 
*-) And the funniest and most childish question. HOW DRAWED THE AERO-SHOOTING? ))*) This idiotic question can confuse anyone  

There is also a hypothesis that the Trans-Siberian Mainline was dug up. 


Map.

Russian Version Novai︠a︡ karta Rossīĭskoĭ Imperīi razdi︠e︡lennai︠a︡ na nami︠e︡stnichestva : sochinennai︠a︡ 1786.
Latin Version. 1780. Tabula geographica generalis Imperii Russici ad normam novissimarum observationum astronomicarum concinnata  = 40 megabites
Yes, the cadastre and surveyors existed. (But at a very weak level, in connection with the revolution, the seizures of the country. That is, all over again) But can you imagine the number of works? That is, millions of hobbits walk through swamps, mountains, forests and measure-measure with sticks, telescopes, etc.  The funny thing is that now they measure everything again and it turns out that again nothing is known))


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 3, 2021)

Here is a tale of an airship close me.
HMS Hermione was a Royal Naval Airship constructed in a building shed on a local dock in 1910-1911. She was towed out moored to her mooring buoy in the dock for four days. she never flew as a strong wind got up and she broke her back. Her local name was Mayfly.
In these photographs you can see the shed in which she was built. It was built over the water of the dock on piles knocked through the dock bottom. The piles are still clearly visible today so I can get a clear handle on the scale of the shed and by extension the scale of the airship.










The airship was a total loss in 1911 when according to video evidence of lines drawn upon old photographs people assert that these things were knocking about with gay abandon flying into and out of any huge buildings or tying themselves up to the nearest church steeple or tower or whatever tall thing has been built that we are told is inexplicable except for airship mooring.
Cobblers quite frankly.

There is a huge and blindingly obvious flaw in what is essentially a giant bag of gas wandering about in the wind. It is always at the mercy of the wind. Always, always always. Tiny little engines strapped on the side are rendered useless when a wind swirls around it from 'the wrong direction'. Strap one to a church steeple in anything over a breeze and it will sure as eggs is eggs swivel about with the wind as its engines will be turned off. The whole idea of an airship mooring was to allow for the swivelling.
Try it yourself get the biggest helium balloon you can afford out in a stiff breeze, then a gale and note the difference in the way it behave. Attach it to a pole by a fishing swivel for real  easy understanding and get ingenious ballast it with various things its really interesting.

A few docks over is this construction shed. The Mayfly shed is tiny by comparison.



It can hold four Astute Class submarines under construction. The wisdom of the video suggests that airships could fly in through the doors of this shed which are scaled to let submarines out sit there take on and disgorge passengers or freight etc get restocked with fuel and crew then fly out the same way they got in. Well lets say a squall got up when halfway in or halfway out then what?

The submarines are unaffected by the winds as they have a bit of weight to go along with their bulk and they are only moved on out very slowly on their transporter. However the doors are not so well set up so on occasions, not very often, they remain closed and roll outs and roll ins are delayed until the wind drops.

Here are some online sources for those who want to have a look for themselves.

https://www.airshipsonline.com/airships/hma1/index.htmlhttps://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/34378https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devonshire_Dock_Hall
Edit to remove a superfluous word.


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 3, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I am wrong but your research is watching a youtube gurus video?
> ...



Great video!

I'm definitely on board that these were commonplace in the previous era simply in light of all the corruption and oppression we are witness to in the present era. 

@trismegistus has a nice post on these airships: SH Archive - Hindenburg: Was Zeppelin technology a threat to the 20th century?


----------



## Hidden Rabbit (Mar 3, 2021)

And no one promises that it will be easy. Moreover, all this is destroyed ( Especially in English ) 

For example, I once read Cesare Lombroscho (Academician, criminal Anthropologist. He was very worried that the population of the late 19th century in Italy was very sick. That there were many freaks born of a bandit. Well, like now in the USA at the BLM-Antifa rallies, after eating  Walmart poison foof)
Paragraph in Criminal Man: 

"Coal was discovered in the 15th century; a wheeled ship in 1472, and a propeller ship in 1790. When in 1707 Papen came up with the idea of moving ships by ferry, he was considered a charlatan. Richet writes that the French Academy quite recently recognized the telephone *Daguerreotype existed in Russia as early as the 16th century, and here in 1566 Fabrizio was discovered, in order to later be re-discovered by De la Roche.* " 

Well well.  The Italian academician read something and knew (Rome as secret Library), and says that the PHOTO was known. 
Imagine, wild people were running with clubs and axes, and they have a camera 

And now combine.
Firearms + Majestic Architecture (Factories, Quarries, Transportation, Schools for Workers, Universities for Engineering) + Plumbing + Warm Floors and Swimming Pools (we still use the pool pump from those times). CHERRY on the cake - PHOTOS. And how does this time differ from the 19th century or from the 1940s?


----------



## FAELAGUM (Mar 3, 2021)

Hidden Rabbit said:


> And no one promises that it will be easy. Moreover, all this is destroyed ( Especially in English )
> 
> For example, I once read Cesare Lombroscho (Academician, criminal Anthropologist. He was very worried that the population of the late 19th century in Italy was very sick. That there were many freaks born of a bandit. Well, like now in the USA at the BLM-Antifa rallies, after eating  Walmart poison foof)
> Paragraph in Criminal Man:
> ...



Please tell us more!
Maybe you have a homepage where I can see pictures and read your research?


----------



## Nezumi (Mar 3, 2021)

Hidden Rabbit said:


> Nezumi said:
> 
> 
> > Brazil is not a whole swamp...Brazil is one of the biggest cattle producers in the world which means it needs plenty grazing lands... amazon is not a swap it one of the most fertile lands in the world.
> ...



they dont  dont all live in the coast though lol, there are big cities in most states of brazil with over 1million people..  sao paulo is not even on the coast . its the biggest city in the west bigger than new york, metropolitan wise.. you sound hella ignorant if you think the 8 million km² of land they have is swamp, about 21 times the size of norway lol.  I have travlled to many states and trust me it is not all swamp. hell do you not know how to use google earth? you can check for urself what kind of land any country has... and don't bring up floods in SP and say it is swap. the floods are caused because the goverment filled up areas the water use to flow to the rio tiete.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 3, 2021)

Just to give people some idea of how large the airship HMS Hermione 'the Mayfly' was here is a picture of HMS Vengeance inside the build hall pictured above. She is a Vanguard class submarine whose vital statistics are broadly similar to the airships.




HMS Vengeance Length 491 feet  Beam 42 feet

HMS Hermione Length 512 feet Diameter 46 feet

HMS Vengeance operates in water and going into and leaving port or indeed drydocks she is pushed and pulled by tugs as in doesn't use her own power to manoeuvre for a very good reason. Her control systems do not respond fast enough to allow such an operation to be done at all let alone safely yet people want to believe airships operating in the more volatile medium of air are capable of such manoeuvring into and out of buildings all by themselves. Just look into the practicalities of it. 

Apologies JWW I realise I've wandered a bit from your op reference frame.


----------



## Hidden Rabbit (Mar 3, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> they dont  dont all live in the coast though lol, there are big cities in most states of brazil with over 1million people..  sao paulo is not even on the coast . its the biggest city in the west bigger than new york, metropolitan wise.. you sound hella ignorant if you think the 8 million km² of land they have is swamp, about 21 times the size of norway lol.  I have travlled to many states and trust me it is not all swamp. hell do you not know how to use google earth? you can check for urself what kind of land any country has... and don't bring up floods in SP and say it is swap. the floods are caused because the goverment filled up areas the water use to flow to the rio tiete.


Why are you so nervous?  
Have you watched Roads and Lands in Brazil? The first is the River-Swamp-Water Bushes. Second, red flat lands. This is some kind of sand, this is some kind of waste from Aluminum and Metal (World quarry?) These red soils have a life of their own. They move. Roads are just this post or a layer of asphalt above it. Yes, sometimes it breaks dams on rivers, and whole cities are covered with this mud.

Russia also has such Regions. Some regions of Russia stand ON FIRM EARTH. It is convenient to erect buildings. But the North-Eastern lands are built on a viscous swamp. (This is where the Mammoths were buried in the ground, and local Indians and farmers dig up the BODIES (!) Of Mammoth Elephants) 

Yes, Lines and etc they are in NO-Vital Regions  (I found them in Africa, Australian trivia, etc.) You just need to walk on google maps. 

Catactrophe of the dam in Brumadinho

This sub is FOR A NUCLEAR ROCKET. There is no other reason to make it huge. Nobody forbids you to make a Bathyscaphe or a submarine for 7 people. 

Did you read the newspapers? A Danish maniac or inventor made a submarine. Abd he rided a  lady journalist there. Then she disappeared and only pieces of her body were found. 
He made a small submarine. Sailed in Denmark. Sitting in jail now  (Killed or Didnt = nobody knows)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Madsen


----------



## Nezumi (Mar 3, 2021)

Hidden Rabbit said:


> Nezumi said:
> 
> 
> > they dont  dont all live in the coast though lol, there are big cities in most states of brazil with over 1million people..  sao paulo is not even on the coast . its the biggest city in the west bigger than new york, metropolitan wise.. you sound hella ignorant if you think the 8 million km² of land they have is swamp, about 21 times the size of norway lol.  I have travlled to many states and trust me it is not all swamp. hell do you not know how to use google earth? you can check for urself what kind of land any country has... and don't bring up floods in SP and say it is swap. the floods are caused because the goverment filled up areas the water use to flow to the rio tiete.
> ...


I lived in brazil for 3 years man. Look at my other brazil post on the other thread. You still assume 8million km2 of land is all.swamp. its actually ignorant you trying to say brazil is whole swamp just to try push your point. Want me to pull up images I Took while there? Can clearly show you its not swamp. You cannot farm well on swamp. Or graze land.. Biggest industries in Brazil. Also the various highland regions arw deffo not swamp...also claimed the whole population lived on the coast, which is clearly not true


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 3, 2021)

EUAFU lives in Brazil. He is an irregular visitor here but feel sure he will have something to say when he does turn up.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 3, 2021)

Zoomable Brazil Soil map
https://openseadragon.github.io/ope...7e715d128f7f416170178b001a23aa8a&encoded=true


----------



## matematik (Mar 3, 2021)

I don't get why people are getting so defensive about one poster's opinion on Brazilian geography and land type. It's not like he's said anything negative about Brazilians themselves.

People often say England is a cold, permanently overcast country that rains all the time, which in reality is not really true, but I don't see that as a reason to take offensive or think the person is insulting the English themselves.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 3, 2021)

I thought the map would help it end since its veering off topic.


----------



## Hidden Rabbit (Mar 3, 2021)

I did not deviate from the topic. 
What is the topic? Prints on the ground. 

I say that the lands of such places are very strange. The normal state of the Continent is MACCHA-PIKCHU, that is, these incomprehensible ruins in the mountains. (Yes, all these countries are higher from sea level) And Brazil is a typical place that either suffered from a super tsunami; or the mountains were ground into soil. (Why is there Metal and Aluminum everywhere?) (The question of resettlement. I am not inventing anything, just a map from Wikipedia of the largest cities. And this is normal. Of course, living on the coast of Thailand is much more pleasant than in the jungle. Naturally, people live in regions that are pleasant for them. In Northern Yakutia-Russian Far East, the same soils. Let's call it Pudding, because normal soil is hard rocks  It seems that the entire soil of a part of Eurasia has been washed away by something.

I connected it to this ( Iodine Deficiency, Goitre, and the Biblical Flood )

Some formation of the Lakes-Sea is very strange (the Oral Sea is in the middle of the desert, and under the water there are the ruins of the city-villages). The ground movement is very strange. And the loss of Iodine in the ground is very strange. Mammoths buried at the same time are very strange. Well, these "Straight roads" and "Crossing the line" are very strange.


----------



## JWW427 (Mar 3, 2021)

What about the strip mining theory?


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 3, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> What about the strip mining theory?


Are there spoil heaps around?
How did they get what they were mining for out?


----------



## JWW427 (Mar 3, 2021)

Antigravity propulsion.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 3, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Antigravity propulsion.


If manipulating gravity were the game in play would it not make more sense to apply the antigravity system to the land containing whatever they were after and brush it away or something to get at what they wanted?


----------



## JWW427 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thats a good point.
Whatever the people who made these rectangles and lines were after, they were at least consistent.
Was it a Maglev monorail with train stations?
Was it an ecological project? If so they left big scars.
Was it for animal migration?
Are we looking at a technology aftereffect we truly don't understand at all given our limited mindsets?
I wish I knew.


----------

